# Problema con proteus y usb



## rachelies (Jun 4, 2010)

Estoy tratando de simular un circuito con un pic18f2455 conectado al usb, pero sale la advertencia: USB, Unable to connect to Virtual USB Hub Host.

He instalado los drivers usb y todo, no se que puede pasar.

Gracias


----------

